# Making lamb coats...help?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone make lamb coats or general animal coats?
Where's the best place to buy velcro for them?
Can you glue the velcro on instead of having to sew them? If so, best glue to use that won't wash out?
Is the trim needed?

I will be using a pvc top layer and then some kind of warm underlayer.
Can I glue the two layers together?

Is there a specific type of thread that is best for coats?
My parents used to be tailors, they had this white/clear plastic thread. I forget what they used it for. Is this stuff better to use than just cotton or typical thread material?
Is there a specific type of sewing pattern for the thread that works best/strongest?

Thanks!
I'm a daughter of tailors and can't sew anymore. :facepalm:
I have a new Singer machine and haven't used it yet. :ashamed:

Hoping to fix that with this project! I need to make as many little lamb coats as I can before March!


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't help too much but I have used felt ones. I liked them and they were fairly cheap. At the rate lambs grow they can be hard to keep up with. The felt could stretch and tear away from legs and neck before it became too tight I would really not want any trim on ours. I know some people leave them on until they just fall apart. We took them off to reuse once the little ones were filling out. I think it would not be too difficult to make your own with minimal sewing. Look up "Woolovers" for lambs.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't want them to be disposable/1 time use. I only put these coats on lambs that seem to need it and only for a few days to a week, then they are taken off. If one has a bad or slow start or extra cold weather comes in the day they're born.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know anything about sewing lamb coats but I have a source for velcro for you.

Home-Sew has industrial strength velcro and also other kinds of velcro. I don't know how well velcro will do in a straw/sawdust environment. They have heavy snaps which might work also.

I often ordered from Home Sew when I did clothing construction. I have been satisfied with their service. You can also order a catalog to be mailed to you.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Went shopping! Waiting was killing me, lol
Got some organization stuff for my sheep and rabbit things, then headed to the craft section. Passed the table accessories section and picked up a 'vinyl tablecloth' 60 x 84 inches. It feels similar to the blue coat, so maybe it will be good for testing and learning how to sew the coats correctly.

They didn't have sew on wide velcro, just the glue on stuff. I'll probably try and sew those on anyway.
Glad they had blue chalk! Got some pins as well. Then white bias and found some small sections of 'heavyweight fusible fleece'.

=D
Can't wait to try everything out and see how badly I fail!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Pics, because I'm camera-happy.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

And I have to return one of the felts...ugh. They glued together two with a jagged 1ft overlap and called it one piece! Heck no!

Bias tape is a bit too narrow, got 2 packs of them. Will also return those for the wider ones! 

Pinned it together. Haven't pinned the velcro. Debating on if I should sew the under side (white) velcro to just the under layer or through both?? I know the top layer velcro (red) will have to be sewn through both, will be too flimsy with it just on the thin plastic sheet. 

Excited! Just wish I had gotten all the right items so I could of tried to sew it tonight!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to make lamb coats out of polar fleece. Cut the basic shape and cut legg holes. No sewing,no fraying. And very warm,washable.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Broke a needle before even finishing getting the machine set up! Whoo! 
lol
=(

Made 4 more coats that are ready to be sewn. I'm going to hand sew the velcro, since I'm sure the glue will screw everything up otherwise.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Please post pictures of one on a lamb. We have sheep and I can barely sew so I'm avidly following this thread


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I always sew on my velcro and usually just make their coats out of fleece and spray with Scotch Guard. Hope the pictures help you some. They don't take but a couple of hours to make including cutting them out. They are lined because that is easier than trying to sew bias on the edges. I have even made little dresses for the girls when they go visiting!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

nobrabbit said:


> Please post pictures of one on a lamb. We have sheep and I can barely sew so I'm avidly following this thread


Mine or the other person posting the fleece ones?

I won't have lambs until March. I do have a cat that is the right size, though. Once I finish one, I'll make her model it. Hopefully she will stand and not do the "traumatized kitty flop" that cats just love doing when you put a coat on em!! lol

I was thinking of selling some once I get everything right, these with the glue velcro, I'll keep. But the next ones with real sew on velcro, I'll sell a few and see how others like them.
I'd have to make them larger for other breeds of sheep, though. Mine are miniature sheep, their lambs are tiny little things.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Sewn 3 so far, 2 more to go. Cut the little collar off the 3rd, will cut it off the last two as well. Then I just have to hand sew the soft side of the velcro bits and then do trim! 
Then I'll try to make some of the new ones, which will be aqua blue! With either the thin red top layer or the clear vinyl I bought. =D


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)




----------

